# JUnit Tests machen eclipse probleme



## jimbo1000 (26. Mrz 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe ein sehr ärgerliches Problem. Für eine Studienleistung stellt mein Prof JUnit Tests zur verfügung. Gleichzeitig haben wir zugriff auf ein Git repository in dem ich alle sachen die in der Vorlseung gemacht wurden nachziehen kann. Wenn ich in dem master projekt (eclipse,git) einen JUnit test vom Prof ausführe funktioniert alles(Anzeige welche Tests geklappt haben und output auf der Konsole). Wenn ich meine eigenen Tests ausführe passiert nichts als das ich angezeigt bekomme das es geklappt hat, allerdings fehlt mir die ausgabe der Konsole. Es gibt schlicht keine. Ich hab auch mal den code vom meinem prof in meinen JUnit Test kopiert aber wenn ich das mache ist es genauso wie bei meinem code. Hat jemand Tipps für mich? Hab schon alles mal neu installiert und  bin in den Java und JUnit versionen hin und her gesprungen. Leider immer wieder genau das selbe schema. Für tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2019)

Zeig doch mal einen deiner Tests und einen der vorgegebenen, am besten inklusive Verzeichnis in dem diese liegen.


----------

